# Does this happen to you????



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

I noticed that some days I have many many BM!!At the beginning they are normal but then they get really soft.I noticed that it happened when I was taking 3 calcium pills (with no magnesium) x day so I cut down to 2 but today it happened again if I don't take immodium it won't stop so I suppose that if I wasn't on calcium it would be a really bad case of D.The funny thing is that I don't have any cramps just the urgency to go and I go ALL the time.What do I do?I'm also really careful about what I eat again but food doesn't seem to be a problem and I'm very close to my period but I don't think it's that as it has happened with calcium from the start.Any suggestions?Thanks again and Happy Xmas and Hannukah to all of you!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

This can happen maybe the type of food you were eating can cause you to have more BM's as long as you are not getting constipated I would stick with the 3 calcium a day.It can also be linked to your period. I know I did have more trouble at that time until I had been on the calcium for about 3 months and then I hardly noticed when it was coming.Hang in and give it some more time you will still see some improvement yet/Linda


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

Hi Linda,it can't be the diet I manely eat pasta or rice with some olive oil and parmesan cheese.It doesn't justify all the times I go.It's nerve-racking.Bye


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If the pasta has tomato sauce on it the acid may cause some irritation to the intestinal track and keep you going also the olive oil too I would think may contribute.Linda


----------

